# Apache 700 (2007 onwards) Tow bar



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Has anyone had a tow bar fitted to the above?

If so, could you recommend a fitter (preferably west midlands) and give me an idea of price and weight implications?

many thanks,

Timotei


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry cant help.. Not got around to sorting my 2005 700 out as yet..
Only local people I am aware of is Towtal in Stoke....

Gives your topic a "bump" anyway


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

I dont know about tyhe Apache, but we had a towbar fitted to our Rapido (it has an Al-KO chassis with the fixing holes already there)
We used 
Towbar Services
23 Kingstanding Road
Perry Barr
Birmingham
B44 8BA
0121 356 1938
07973898 664
We still have it after two tears so it hasn't dropped off and works great

It is overdesigned and will pull much more that the Maximum 1000Kg we are restricted to (see your VIN plate for the figure), so weight will always be an issue
Also, look to have a decent paint scheme applied rather than a spray coat from a tin of Hammerite sourced at the local Hafords store
Cheers
MGA


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info mgacoupe..!!

Out of interest for Timotei, just called them.. Charge a flat fee of £350 all in fitted but need to look at van before accepting the job..

HOWEVER... Newer vans (like yours maybe) need a special connection because of the modern loom wiring and electrics, thats extra cost..  cant remember the technical name for it, canbus ?...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

£350 sounds a good deal.
I had one made and fitted t Armitages of ferrybridge.
Under the mh was coated in waxoyl over white spray paint. After a few weeks rust was showing thro`I have put a better wax protective coating on.

Dave p


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Friend of mine has 2007 Apache had towbar fitted by towtal was £450 but thats 3 years ago they supplied the canbus adaptor, good job but has had to repaint it since. The trouble is most of them fab it up and fit it in the day which doesnt give enough time for powdercoat or a several coat paint job.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I just had a quote a week ago for our 2004 Apache 700 from Towtal for £465 including 7 pin wiring and vat.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

dawnwynne said:


> I just had a quote a week ago for our 2004 Apache 700 from Towtal for £465 including 7 pin wiring and vat.


We should "bulk" up and get the guy in brum to do em for £300 each..  Job lot...


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

tonka said:


> dawnwynne said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a quote a week ago for our 2004 Apache 700 from Towtal for £465 including 7 pin wiring and vat.
> ...


Sounds good to me! You do the deal and I'm in! :lol: :lol:

Tonka, the 350 quoted by Towbar Services....was that including the 7 pin electrics? That's a whole lot cheaper than towtal.


----------

